

Ask HN: Hn notification app? - uptownhr

Is there a hacker news notification app? Notifications for when people respond to your post, comment, and upvotes.
======
codegeek
There is one [http://hnnotify.com/](http://hnnotify.com/)

~~~
uptownhr
awesome! thanks.

------
samelawrence
I also had the idea to make this. Nothing like it exists to my knowledge. I
find myself using HN less frequently lately, so I never actually sat down to
build it, but it would be nice to have.

~~~
uptownhr
I've been thinking about building for quite some time but never asked if one
exists till now. I wonder how easy it would be build a chrome-extension to
deal with the web session.

